# Help to identify a hinge.



## Phuture (1 Nov 2022)

Hi everyone, I’m hoping I could get some help identifying the hinge in my attached photo.

The story behind this is that the hinges are part of a drinks cabinet that is believed to be Danish and from around 1978. The drinks cabinet is part of a much larger overall unit but the hinges are showing a lot of play to the point where they will likely fail if they are used too much more. Because of the sentimental value of this unit to the owner, they don’t want to replace the hinges with something more modern but want to go for a direct like for like replacement. If this isn’t possible, they would simply lock the drinks cabinet section and not use it to preserve the appearance of the larger unit as a whole. The cabinet door is still in good order and isn’t showing any signs of splintering or tear out.

I’ve tried searching the internet for these hinges but without having a clue as to their description (other than flush cabinet hinges) or a likely manufacturer, I’m coming up blank on this so far.

Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to find identical hinges, an idea of who the manufacturer might be or a better description of the hinge type to aid my internet search?


Any help would be much appreciated
Dan


----------



## plot2pot (1 Nov 2022)

Would something like this:






WANLIAN-(2 Pieces) 90 Degree Page Turning axis Adjustable Cabinet Door Hidden Hinge Dedicated Table Drop Hinge Flat Hinge : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Shop WANLIAN-(2 Pieces) 90 Degree Page Turning axis Adjustable Cabinet Door Hidden Hinge Dedicated Table Drop Hinge Flat Hinge. Free delivery on eligible orders of £20 or more.



www.amazon.co.uk





or this



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Degree-Adjustable-Back-Hinge-UnitCount/dp/B07N78F9BH/ref=asc_df_B07N78F9BH/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309800630830&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16744862870467403758&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046637&hvtargid=pla-694582937899&psc=1



Do the trick? Not identical but if the dimensions are the same they could provide a replacement without needing to alter the cabinet.


----------



## XTiffy (1 Nov 2022)

Hello Dan,
These are bureau flap hinges. I haven't seen those plastic ones in a long time. You can find a metal version on Amazon U.K. Yours look like that the hole size is 30mm measured from side to side . That is the size you need to check carefully, along with the overall size.


----------



## XTiffy (1 Nov 2022)

Hello Dan,
Further searching found these on Hafele website. Flap Hinge, 90° Plano Medial, Zinc Alloy. As I said you would need to check sizes carefully these are 30mm. Good luck!


----------



## Phuture (1 Nov 2022)

XTiffy, you sir are a legend! Thanks for the information and for the Hafele link!
I'll carefully measure up the cabinet hinges when I see the owner next and see if they want to go ahead with replacing them.

Thanks again!
Dan


----------

